# Un "très bon" logiciel pour bookmark !!! quand ?



## omac (20 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche en vain un logiciel qui permette de gérer nos bookmarks (favoris) d'une façon  plus pratique, c'est-a-dire que tout soit piloté a partir des bookmarks et non des navigateurs

Fonctions recherchées :

1) importer tous les bookmark dans ce logiciel quelque soit le navigateur
2) classer par catégorie/thème (les url ne sont pas toujours parlante)
3) évaluer (rating) par étoile ou couleur la valeur accordée a ce bookmark puis classer selon notre rating
4) avoir une zone/ligne de commentaire (ça aide après des années de navigation, impossible de se souvenir de tout : je m'aperçois que d'excellents bookmarks sont passés aux oubliettes faute de me souvenir de ce a quoi ils correspondent et faute d'avoir le temps de les lancer tous pour voir)
4) avoir une icone dans la barre de menu pour lancer le bookmark a partir des catégories et non devoir se souvenir dans quel navigateur il est
5) Attribuer un navigateur par défaut mais pouvoir aussi décider au dernier moment dans quel navigateur lancer le bookmark
6)...

Et vous que doit-il faire en plus pour qu'il soit excellent ?

Un premier lien avec différents logiciels de gestion des bookmark, quels sont les autres que vous connaissez et vos avis : (par exemple : Url manager - de-li-ci-ous etc
http://bookdog.en.softonic.com/mac

Si un créateur de logiciel nous écoute (comme ceux qui ont fait des logiciels de gestion des cd et des livres par exemple...) après un échange de mail avec le concepteur de Bookit la fonction rating serait à l'étude

Option supp
- comme bookit pouvoir synchroniser entre navigateur et diff ordinateurs
-

Merci a tous pour enrichir ce post


----------



## omac (20 Août 2007)

d'autres posts abordent le sujet mais ne r&#233;pondent pas encore a ce besoin :

pour info :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=92508&highlight=bookit
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3066477&#post3066477

Je suis un peu &#233;tonn&#233; qu'aucune solution aboutie n'existe pour ce probl&#232;me qui concerne presque tous ceux qui naviguent sur le web et qui finissent par accumuler les liens avec le temps

Je suis persuad&#233; qu'il y a un gros potentiel (en $ et &#8364 pour ce type de logiciel qui ne doit pas &#234;tre trop dur a cr&#233;er quant on voit le talent de certains pour nous pondre des appli autrement plus complexes...


----------



## Anabys (20 Août 2007)

Il existe bien des logiciels, mais le probl&#232;me est qu'ils sont sp&#233;cialis&#233;s dans un domaine bien particulier. Pour faire tout ce que tu veux faire, il faut en utiliser plusieurs &#224; la fois. Aucun ne regroupe toutes les fonctions demand&#233;es.

1) importer tous les bookmark dans ce logiciel quelque soit le navigateur

C'est le boulot des gestionnaires de bookmarks. 
Bookit => tr&#232;s simple et convivial, mais il refuse de synchroniser les bookmarks Omniweb sur mes 2 machines.
URL Manager Pro => a la f&#226;cheuse habitude d'oublier des signets en cours de route, et &#224; indiquer &#224; l'utilisateur que la synchronisation a r&#233;ussi...
Bookdog => interface &#224; la OS 9, pas tr&#232;s pratique, mais efficace. C'est finalement le logiciel que j'utilise pour synchroniser entre Firefox, Safari et Omniweb. A noter qu'il ne g&#232;re pas encore Minefield (Firefox 3).

2) classer par cat&#233;gorie/th&#232;me (les url ne sont pas toujours parlante)

Cela doit se faire dans le navigateur. Tous les navigateurs modernes le permettent. Et normalement les logiciels de synchronisation signal&#233;s ci-dessus conservent l'arborescence des signets (dossiers + s&#233;parateurs).

3) &#233;valuer (rating) par &#233;toile ou couleur la valeur accord&#233;e a ce bookmark puis classer selon notre rating

Bonne id&#233;e. Ca reste &#224; faire...

4) avoir une zone/ligne de commentaire (&#231;a aide apr&#232;s des ann&#233;es de navigation, impossible de se souvenir de tout : je m'aper&#231;ois que d'excellents bookmarks sont pass&#233;s aux oubliettes faute de me souvenir de ce a quoi ils correspondent et faute d'avoir le temps de les lancer tous pour voir)

Voil&#224; pourquoi Omniweb est payant... C'est le seul bon navigateur &#224; faire cela. Mais les autres y viendront, aucun doute l&#224; dessus (ce sera s&#251;rement sous la forme de "tags", c'est &#224; la mode).

Sinon, il est possible d'utiliser des services en ligne comme Del.icio.us qui permettent d'ajouter des tags aux signets. Mais, revers de la m&#233;daille, Delicious ne permet pas de classer les signets dans une arborescence. C'est un peu comme Gmail (labels) face aux autres webmails qui sont rest&#233;s aux dossiers, plus classiques. Personnellement, pour les bookmarks, je pr&#233;f&#232;re les dossiers aux tags, pour la bonne raison que tous mes signets sont regroup&#233;s dans des dossiers plac&#233;s sur la barre de signets du navigateur. Mais &#224; chacun de voir ce qu'il pr&#233;f&#232;re...

4) avoir une icone dans la barre de menu pour lancer le bookmark a partir des cat&#233;gories et non devoir se souvenir dans quel navigateur il est

Certains petits logiciels le font d&#233;j&#224; pour Safari. Il suffit alors de synchroniser ses signets avec Safari pour que celui-ci ait toujours une version &#224; jour de la base de donn&#233;e de signets.

5) Attribuer un navigateur par d&#233;faut mais pouvoir aussi d&#233;cider au dernier moment dans quel navigateur lancer le bookmark

Il faudrait pour cela un syst&#232;me "cross-browser", et ce n'est pas vraiment facile &#224; faire car les navigateurs &#233;voluent vite et reposent sur diff&#233;rentes technologies.

A noter que le navigateur Shiira reprend, en plus de sa base de donn&#233;es de signets, celles de Safari et Firefox. C'est bien Shiira qui lance le signet, mais il permet d'acc&#233;der aux signets des deux autres navigateurs sans manipulation suppl&#233;mentaire.


----------



## omac (20 Août 2007)

Nous somme donc bien en face d'une lacune a combler par un logiciel qui ne soit pas un navigateur mais bien un gestionnaire multi-navigateur...

Cela vaudrait le coup de lancer un sondage pour connaître le nombre de gens intéressé par une solution complète... il y a une niche a prendre (dommage que je ne sois pas compétent pour créer une  telle appli... qui saurait ?)


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

J'ai n peu fouill&#233; la question  pour quasi les m&#234;mes raisons

il y a 
-des logiciels fut&#233;s mais pas parfaits ( bookit , bulldog, url manager entre autre)

-divers sites &#224; la _delicioussse_
( et y a mieux que _deliciousse_)

-des outils ( bookmarklets , clipmarks etc) , notes commentaires tags etc

Mais rien trouv&#233; de parfait

-
note
Shiira non seulement permet de lire les bookmarks des autre 
mais un simple glisser d&#233;poser transforme  les bookmarks d'autres navigateurs ( lecture only) en bookmarks totalement manipulables ( lecture et &#233;criture)


----------



## pht (27 Août 2007)

#omac

Je suis un peu dans la même recherche que toi.
Le problème est que je me retrouve tjrs dans la situation ou je ne sais pas où classer un signet dans la déjà trop longue liste de dossiers de mes signets. Un logiciel permettant de manier de manière confortable les signets pour pouvoir les réorganiser facilement puis les synchroniser dans les navigateurs serait pas mal en effet.

Je trouve aussi qu'il faudrait un moteur de recherche puissant qui puisse interroger les sites qui se cachent derrières les signets, cela permettrait un gain plus rapide dans la recherche plutôt que de faire appel à google à longueur de journée.

Je suis souvent dans la situation où je me souviens d'un site consulté et sauvegardé dans mes signets mais je recherche dans google à nouveau pour le retrouver puis je regarde où j'ai bien pu le classer dans mes signets : C'EST CONTREPRODUCTIF AU POSSIBLE ! (surtout à l'heure du web 2.0).

Peut-être que le logiciel de gestion de signets devrait conserver en cache chaque pages de chaque signet?

Il y a aussi le plugin Safari Stand qui permet de classer des bookmarks mais je n'ai pas utilisé cette fonction parce qu'il me semble un peu complexe.

http://hetima.com/safari/stand-e.html

Pour ma part j'utilise ce dernier surtout car il me permet de ré-ouvrir les pages dernièrement consultées dans safari et de sauvegarder des sessions de travail.
Mais je ne sais pas comment va évoluer ce petit plug-in.

Peut-être qu'il faut alors faire appel à des logiciels de base de données domme Devon Think ou Devon Agent qui possèdent des fonctions recherches très puissantes pour garder ses signets utilisables.

En esperant donner l'envie à un developper qui passairt par là,

cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2007)

bookit fait d&#233;j&#224; une partie de cela
( synchro multi navigateurs, entr&#233;e d'info -commentaire en info de chaque signet)

A noter un truc d&#233;couvert par hasard , camino a 2 options pour chaque signet
- " tag" 
-et notes info commentaire


----------



## pht (27 Août 2007)

safari stand fait aussi du 'rating'


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2007)

oui mais Safari stand n'est pas  un élement du logiciel Safari  par défaut
alors que ce dont je parle c'est dans Camino ( et pour tous les OSX)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Peut etre que SiteTagger repondra à vos attentes.

Payant: 15$


----------



## omac (14 Mars 2008)

sangheeta a dit:


> Salut,
> Peut etre que SiteTagger repondra à vos attentes.
> Payant: 15$



Merci !!! 
 je vais tester ce soft qui répond mieux que jamais à ma recherche.... je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen d'affecter un navigateur a chaque lien mais déjà le classement et les catégories c'est top


----------



## jinghong (11 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Alors omac, peux-tu nous dire ce que tu penses Sitte Tagger.
Merci


----------



## Einbert (11 Avril 2008)

Pour moi, delicious reste un must. Tes bookmarks sont stockés sur Internet et tu peux en tout temps et depuis n'importe quelle ordinateur y avoir accès.

Import et export fonctionne très bien  .


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2008)

certes ( et ce n'est pas le seul loin de là , y a plein d'équivalents chacun avec des atouts et défauts et gadgets bookmarlet etc)
mais 
ce n'est pas une gestion hors ligne sur ordi
là l'offre est assez limitée et on retombe toujours sur un lot de 4-5 choix , les mêmes depuis des années
(bookit bulldog , urlmanager etc)
c'est siderant de pauvreté


----------



## omac (24 Décembre 2011)

3 ans après quoi de neuf ? j'ai laissé tomber la recherche d'un logiciel (pas de solution en ligne) capable de gérer l'ensemble des favoris de nos différents navigateurs en les centralisant dans une interface unique...

une piste ?
https://agilebits.com/products/AllBookmarks

avez-vous trouver d'autres solutions ? Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------

encore une piste ou deux :
http://www.celmaro.com/webbla/
bonne première impression pour un logiciel qui apporte enfin une réponse aux critères développés dans ce post en 2008... et compatible lion

http://www.brighthub.com/computing/mac-platform/articles/113270.aspx


----------



## Vladimok (28 Décembre 2012)

Je suis également dans ce cas, je cherche toujours le moyen de gérer les favoris sur plusieurs mac et navigateurs.

Mais je désespère de trouver un jours une solution.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2012)

xmarks 
(ex foxmarks)
stocke tres bien les bookmarks et ses synchros entre machines
peut même intégrer historiques
et mots de passes

soit via extensions de navigateur
soit module dédié sur ordis


----------



## Vladimok (28 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai jamais pu synchroniser avec xmarks !

Faut-il d'abord importer les favoris dans xmarks ?


----------

